# Key Post: Claiming  prsi relief on standalone prsa contrib



## Ceist Beag

Sorry if this is a simple question but can anyone tell me how I claim tax relief on my prsa contributions? I am not in the company facilitated scheme so I need to claim the tax relief myself. I have the PRSA 1 certificate from my prsa provider but I'm not sure where to go from here! Also does anyone know if/how we can claim relief on prsi payments as well?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s

*Re: Claim tax and prsi relief on standalone prsa contributio*



> Sorry if this is a simple question but can anyone tell me how I claim tax relief on my prsa contributions?



Write to the Revenue including a copy of the PRSA1 (and a copy of your 2003 P60 if you have it) and they should (a) refund any tax overpaid for last year and (b) adjust your 2004 tax credits to give you tax relief for ongoing PRSA contributions.



> Also does anyone know if/how we can claim relief on prsi payments as well?



Yes. Although the administrative arrangements are not yet in place as of October 2004


----------



## Ceist Beag

*Re: PRSI relief on Personal Pensions*

Thanks for your help in this O. I sent off the relevant details but I still haven't heard back from revenue on this. How long does it normally take to get set up for the relief (and lump sum payment)? I sent the details almost 7 weeks ago!


----------



## Guest

*Re: PRSI relief on Personal Pensions*

It is possible to claim tax relief AND PRSI/health levy relief on "standalone" PRSA and personal plan (as far as I know) contributions. Tax relief can be obtained by writing to one's normal tax office with the relevant information (e.g. P60 for relevant year, expected earnings/payslips for current year, PRSA1 certificate etc.) and the relief will be granted by way of a refund (for previous years) or an adjustment to one's tax credits (for current year). For PRSI/health levy relief contact the PRSI Refund Section in Sarsfield House, Limerick (see www.revenue.ie for contact details). In my case they simply passed it on to the Social Welfare's PRSI refunds section (see www.welfare.ie ) but I'm not sure if you have to go through Revenue first. I'm still waiting for word back from SW though ... :|


----------



## Guest

*Re: PRSI relief on Personal Pensions*

A warning to anybody attempting to claim PRSI/health levy deductions on "standalone" PRSA payments - I got this letter from Welfare yesterday:



> Dear Sir,
> 
> I acknowledge receipt of your letter of 17th May 2004 regarding refund of PRSI contributions on approved pension contributions that are paid off-payroll which was received in this section on 8th June 2004.
> 
> [Note: I originally wrote to Revenue in Limerick and they forwarded the application to Welfare]
> 
> Administrative arrangements for processing PRSI refunds on approved pension contributions that are paid off-payroll are currently in the course of being finalised. As soon as the new arrangements are in place you will be contacted and advised how to progress your claim for a refund.
> 
> Yours etc.


----------



## CeistBeag

*Re: PRSI relief*

Hi Anon, have you heard anything back from Welfare on this yet?


----------



## Guest

*Re: PRSI relief on Personal Pensions*

Nope! :|  Nearly time to write another letter to SW...


----------



## ClubMan

According to a response that I received from the _Department of Social and Family Affairs_ today, procedures are *still* not in place for the processing of claims for _PRSI_ refunds on pension contributions made off payroll.


----------



## Ceist Beag

*Re: PRSI relief on Personal Pensions*

According to the person in Revenue that I spoke to today, they will be handling this from January next year (i.e. in 4 weeks time!). You have to submit your P60 and a form which I presume to be the PRSA proof of contribution form (I think she called it a 1043 form or something?) to receive the refund.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: PRSI relief on Personal Pensions*

*According to the person in Revenue that I spoke to today, they will be handling this from January next year (i.e. in 4 weeks time!). You have to submit your P60 and a form which I presume to be the PRSA proof of contribution form (I think she called it a 1043 form or something?) to receive the refund.*

Really? Seeing that this is a _PRSI_ rather than a tax matter, and notwithstanding the fact that _Revenue_ do collect/process _PRSI_ payments, I didn't think that such refund applications would be processed by _Revenue_ at all but rather by the _Department of Social & Family Affairs_!? 

For sure, _Revenue_ previously passed my application for a refund of _PRSI_ onto the _Department of Social & Family Affairs_ and effectively washed their hands of it and it's still in limbo somwehere down in _Pearse Street_... :\ 

Are you sure that the form isn't simply the _PRSA1_ certificate?


----------



## Ceist Beag

*Re: PRSI relief on Personal Pensions*

Yeah it was the PRSI refunds department in Revenue that I spoke to (after being passed there by the Social Welfare dept) - the number for them (in Limerick) is 061 310310. It could be the PRSA1 certificate she meant - to be honest it was only afterwards I stopped to wonder what the form she mentioned was - I'll ring back before posting off anything just to confirm!


----------



## ClubMan

Just to follow up on this one - I too received a letter from the _Department of Social & Family Affairs, PRSI Refunds Section_ informing me that procedures have been put in place for the processing of "off payroll" pension contribution PRSI refunds and that these will be dealt with by the _Collector General, PRSI Refunds Section, Sarsfield House, Francis Street, Limerick_. They have informed me that my application, which was originally passed onto the _DSFA_ by _Revenue_ will now be passed back for processing.


----------



## dmkelly

*Personal Pensions*

Does anyone know whether this also applies to contributions made to personal pensions also. Also, can PRSI be claimed for recent years ( I think my pension is 4 years old?)

dk


----------



## Chord of Souls

*Re: PRSI relief on Personal Pensions*

Yes you can claim PRSI relief on Personal Pensions but only if you were in PAYE employment.  A claim can only be backdated to 1/1/2004 which is when this claiming of PRSI relief became possible.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: PRSI relief on Personal Pensions*

Another follow up - received a letter from _Revenue_ the other day informing me that my claim for _PRSI_ relief in respect of off payroll pension contributions in 2003 is currently being processed and that once I provide them with a copy of my 2004 _P60_ they can get cracking on my 2004 contributions too. Wait and you shall receive... :|


----------



## Ceist Beag

Hi Clubman, can you tell me what you had to send to the PRSI Refunds Section in order to get your refund for 2003? Did you have to send in your P60 from last year? Were any other forms or documents needed (apart from your PRSA account number and provider I guess)?


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Personal Pensions*

I sent them a letter containing details of the relevant _PRSA_ and _RAC_ contributions including copies of the relevant _PRSA1_ and _RAC_ certificates as well as a copy of my _P60_ and this seems to have been sufficient for them to initiate processing of the 2003 claim. For the 2004 claim they still need my _P60_ which I have not yet received from my (now former) employer but which is due this week.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: PRSI relief on Personal Pensions*

Anybody know from what tax year _PRSI_ reclaims on standalone _PRSAs_ or _RACs_ apply? Somebody mentioned 2004 onwards to me but they weren't sure and, as I mentioned above, I have received a refund in respect of 2003 while my 2004 reclaim is waiting on my _P60_. I just wondered if I could claim for years prior to 2003 too!


----------



## Savy

*Re: PRSI relief on Personal Pensions*

Just off the phone to the collectors general in Limerick.
Two things

1)Claims can only be made on contributions from Jan 03 onwards
2)You MUST have received a tax rebate before you can claim the PRSI back

All you need to send to them is a photocopy of your P60 and a covering letter to them


----------



## ClubMan

Interesting - thanks _Savy_.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: PRSI relief on Personal Pensions*



			
				Savy said:
			
		

> Just off the phone to the collectors general in Limerick.
> Two things
> 
> 1)Claims can only be made on contributions from Jan 03 onwards



Note that this includes contributions made in 2003 (before October 31st) but set against income earned in 2002. I just found this out recently.

On a related note am I missing something with the following:



Pension contributions (within the usual age related pension tax relief limits) made via payroll are deducted from gross salary before any tax, _PRSI _(4%) or health levy (2%) deductions are made so that they qualify for full tax, PRSI and health levy relief.
Pension contributions made on a standalone basis qualify for tax and _PRSI _(4%) relief buy the health levy deductions (2%) are not refunded? At least that seems to be the case with _PRSI _relief that I have claimed on standalone personal and _PRSA _pension contributions recently. Two monthly contributions of €700 (€1,400 in total) resulted in a €28 refund in respect of _PRSI_.
Basically do pension contributions made through payroll benefit from health levy relief while pension contributions made on a standalone basis do not?


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: >>Claiming  prsi relief on standalone prsa contrib*

This topic also discusses the issue of whether or not standalone contributions benefit from _PRSI _and health levy relief or if health levy relief is only granted on pension contributions made through payroll.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: >>Claiming  prsi relief on standalone prsa contrib*

As far as I know both _PRSI _(4%) and health levy (2%) deductions are refundable on such pension contributions and you claim this back under the "PRSI" claim.


----------



## ClubMan

Somebody passed this info onto me. I can't find the _CGPRSI1 _form on the _Revenue _website just yet.


> *PRSI  Refunds for Pension Contributions*​
> The Revenue Commissioners have  recently published Form CGPRSI1 which allows taxpayers to reclaim PRSI on  contributions made to a PRSA, RAC or AVC where PRSI relief was not given through  payroll.
> 
> Refunds can be claimed for payments  made since 1 January 2003.
> 
> The refunds apply where Income Tax  relief was granted on the contributions against employment income or directors  salary/fees.
> 
> The refund form can be accessed on  the Revenue website-www.revenue.ie.


Update - the _CGPRSI1 _form is [broken link removed] now.


----------



## geecee

Hi Clubman/Others
Does a claim need to be in before the Oct 31st deadline like PAYE relief - or can it be claimed any time

Anyone know if its still true that i have to claim the PAYE relief before the PRSI relief... Or can I calim them both in Paralell?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## geecee

Oops - should have read the form!
Looks like i need to claim the PAYE relief first...

This application form should be used to request a PRSI refund where you have made a contribution to:
- a PRSA (Personal Retirement Savings Account)
- a RAC (Retirement Annuity Contract)
- an AVC (Additional Voluntary Contribution by an employee to an occupational pension
scheme)
and
where PRSI relief has not already been granted by your employer through the payroll.
• Refunds can only be claimed in respect of payments made on or after 1st January 2003.
• Refunds will only be made where you have been granted income tax relief on the contribution against
‘reckonable earnings’ [earnings from an insurable employment or insurable (occupational injuries)
employment] or ‘reckonable emoluments’ [directors salary and fees].
A refund cannot be claimed in respect of pension contributions that are tax deductible against other income
which is not ‘reckonable earnings’ or ‘reckonable emoluments’ ie income from a trade or profession.


----------



## ClubMan

geecee said:


> Does a claim need to be in before the Oct 31st deadline like PAYE relief - or can it be claimed any time


The contribution must be made before October 31st if you want to set it against the previous year's income tax. You can process the claims for tax and _PRSI _relief after that date though.


> Anyone know if its still true that i have to claim the PAYE relief before the PRSI relief... Or can I calim them both in Paralell?
> Thanks in advance!


 _PAYE _relief must be claimed first as you now know.


----------



## suzie

Sorry for re-opening this thread!!!

I've had a pension outside of payroll and have been doing the PRSI refund in batches (ie 2003, 2004, 2005) claimed todate. About to do the next batch of years.

I'm confused as to what one should actually get refunded? As stated I've done a balancing statement for 2003-2005, but I've just calculated that for my pension contributions over these years, the actual refund given by revenue was just 2%. Is this right? From the above it implies I should have got more? I'd just like to know as I will raise it when I submit my refund for the subsequent years.

Thanks
S.


----------



## Protocol

Tax relief is at 20% or 41%.

Then, PRSI (4%) & health levy (2%) relief is more complex, but it can be the full 6%.


----------



## suzie

I guess thats what I'd like to know... how do they calculate the refund. FYI, the Tax relief would have been at the higher band if thats any help?

S.


----------



## suzie

Adding to the mix....

After doing my return for 2009 last year, this year I sent off for the AVC refund...it came back as 8% of the AVC, which is a different % from previous refunds (as per above)....


I'm really confused...its like they really dont want us to know!!! I've asked revenue before, but couldnt get a straight answer :-(

S.


----------



## Baracuda

PRSI was increased from 6% to 8% in 2010 and hence the higher refund however Fina Fail abolished PRSI relief for PRSA/PPP/Occ/AVC's for 2011


----------



## suzie

aware of no relief from 2011, but what's really confusing is how they calculate the refund? As I stated previously, in previous claims I only seemed to get 2% back and I even rang them to enquiry but the response wasnt clear to me nor did it appear the person I was talking to had a clue!!

S.


----------



## suzie

Just listened to newstalk on the way into work where it implied the below was true?

Can anyone confirm if I make a AVC contribution in 2011 but back date it to the 2010 tax year then its still qualifies for the PRSI refund?

Thanks
S.


----------



## ClubMan

If (as I believe to be the case) _PRSI _relief on pension contributions was available in 2010 then if you make a personal/_PRSI _contribution before October 31st 2011 then you should be able claim 2010 tax and _PRSI _relief on it (assuming that you have not already exhausted your relief for 2010). Unless _Budget 2011 _also eliminated the "backdating" option?


----------



## circle

Just adding an updated link to the CGPRSI1 claim form to this thread: [broken link removed]


----------



## oysterman

What does the 4-year limit on claiming relief actually mean?

If I put a claim in before the end of the 2011 calendar year, can I claim for 2010, 2009, 2008 and 2007?

Or can I also claim for 2006, given that by the end of 2010 it's unlikely I'll have my 2010 income tax return resolved with revenue and it appears that you can only claim PRSI relief on pension contributions *which have been allowed by Revenue*?


----------



## ClubMan

oysterman said:


> If I put a claim in before the end of the 2011 calendar year, can I claim for 2010, 2009, 2008 and 2007?


Yes.


> Or can I also claim for 2006


No.


----------



## oysterman

Thanks a million, Clubman.


----------



## RGOMTs

> Originally Posted by *Clubman*
> 
> The contribution must be made before October 31st if you want to set it against the previous year's income *tax*. You can process the claims for *tax* and _PRSI _relief after that date though.


I know this was posted a while ago (in 2007) but I am getting a different story now from the Revenue.

I made an AVC to my pension fund last month (prior to the 31-Oct-2011 deadline) with a view to back-dating it to maximise my tax relief in 2010. I sent a letter to Revenue 07-Nov-2011 but they are refusing to allow me claim tax relief in 2010 because I did not notify them prior to 31-Oct-2011.

Has anyone else come across this issue? Do I have any come back?


----------



## ClubMan

I *think* that I did this before - i.e. made the contribution on/before 31st October but only contacted them after this date for the reclaim against the previous year's tax. But maybe I'm mistaken (don't think so though) or they are just more strict now or something? Somebody here may be able to cite the relevant tax legislation/guidelines but if not ask _Revenue_.


----------



## suzie

RGOMTs said:


> I know this was posted a while ago (in 2007) but I am getting a different story now from the Revenue.
> 
> I made an AVC to my pension fund last month (prior to the 31-Oct-2011 deadline) with a view to back-dating it to maximise my tax relief in 2010. I sent a letter to Revenue 07-Nov-2011 but they are refusing to allow me claim tax relief in 2010 because I did not notify them prior to 31-Oct-2011.
> 
> Has anyone else come across this issue? Do I have any come back?



did you do a tax return for 2010 showing the AVC paid in 2011 but for 2010? If not I guess that could be the problem. There's one think doing the AVC but you still have to notify the revenue...

S.


----------



## ClubMan

Come to think of it I may have made the pension contribution on the 31st and then ran down to the tax office and handed in the claim for relief in person. That rings a bell. I think it was the time that the person in _Revenue _told me that I was not eligible to such relief because I was not self employed. I had to ask her to go off and check and she came back surprised that I was. "You learn something every day" she said casually!

Apologies if my earlier post was misleading!


----------



## geecee

*Claiming back PRSI*

Hi All
I have previously claimed refunds of PRSI on PRSA contributions in 2008 and 2009

I have yet to claim for 2010 or 2011
I have my P21 balancing statement for both years

However it seems that since 2011 the Govt no longer allows PRSI refunds any more?
Is this correct?

Am I still allowed to claim for 2010? 
What about for 2011?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## LDFerguson

You're correct.  Finance Bill 2011 withdrew PRSI relief from 2011 onwards.  Anything from 2010 back was unaffected.  

Liam D. Ferguson


----------



## Tazzy

Liam, apologies if this is posted elsewhere, but is there anywhere I can find a summary of the steps needed to be followed with regard to claiming back tax relief / PRSI on PRSA AVC contributions. My employer will only do this (through pay roll) for specific PRSA providers / brokers, but the set-up & management fees that these PRSA providers charge is exhorbitant. Therefore, I've done the research on my own private contribution PRSA AVC and would really like to get it up and running this year....the only thing that is putting me off, is the potential hassle in trying to claim tax / PRSI relief back from Revenue. Basically what I was looking for was a summary of what is involved in getting the tax refund e.g. what Revenue Form is used, when does this form need to be submitted to Revenue, do you claim relief for the previous tax year etc. Really appreciate any guidance you (or any other posters) could give on this matter.


----------



## LDFerguson

When you start an AVC PRSA, you receive a document called a "PRSA 2 AVC" certificate from the PRSA company with your policy documents.  This confirms the amount(s) and date(s) of payment.

If you're making a regular contribution, you send this certificate to your local Inspector of Taxes and they should increase your Tax Credits.  

If you make a once-off lump sum, you would complete a tax return after the end of the relevant tax year.  

You have until end October 2013 to make a lump sum AVC PRSA contribution in respect of 2012 tax year, provided that you also file your tax return for 2012 before the end of October 2012.  If you're filing your tax return online using www.ros.ie you get an extension of a couple of weeks.


----------



## Tazzy

Thanks for the response Liam.


----------

